# No friends?



## Shybug (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello, I don't really have friends so I'm wondering how can I make friends on here that are around the same age as me?


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll be your friend.


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

hi : ]


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Shybug we can forum buddies, 'kay?


----------



## Daylilly (Apr 4, 2015)

How old are you? You didn't mention it in your post.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

All you had to do was ask! I'll be your friend as well if you're still looking for more.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Our user names....hmm.. we have something in common already


----------



## WalTaviousLove1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

I've been trying to do that too. But it's hard. For some reason people tend to stop talking to me after a few exchanges. I don't know how old you are but if you want you can message me


----------



## Psychedilio (Feb 12, 2013)

Shybug said:


> Hello, I don't really have friends so I'm wondering how can I make friends on here that are around the same age as me?


All you need is a post like this one really lol. Keep in touch with a few people on here and when you feel comfortable enough, you can exchange emails or phone numbers etc. Best of luck!

PS. I've been looking for some new friends too and I think this forum is the best place to make friends with people as they understand what you're going through with SA and all.


----------



## jakester13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey hey hey shybug! 

It is funny how social anxiety even plays a part on here as wellops


----------



## johnsmith15 (Jul 22, 2014)

I also don't have many friends...


----------



## Shybug (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow thanks everyone I want to talk to all of you, I hope that doesn't make me lame or something thanks very much


----------



## Shybug (Apr 16, 2015)

Daylilly said:


> How old are you? You didn't mention it in your post.


I'm 24


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm a few years older than you but feel free to message me if you'd like


----------



## Daylilly (Apr 4, 2015)

Shybug said:


> I'm 24


 I still feel like I'm 24!


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm also 24 ... plus 9. But many people allege that I behave like I am in fact 14. Quite the enigma I am!


----------



## Dux (May 25, 2014)

Hi i'm 22 so round about your age and i'd also like to make friends. You're welcome to message me whenever


----------



## Simon1 (Mar 17, 2015)

24 here as well. Would be a pleasure to be your friend


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

I'd like some more friends =)


----------

